# Old Computer Parts



## davidmichaelson (Aug 13, 2010)

I've noticed that there are quite a few older computer parts on eBay and similar sites and they seem to be priced quite high. What is the reason for this?

Examples: Creative Labs/Gateway CT6710 600079 Trident Video Card - eBay (item 280424616651 end time Feb-09-11 05:54:40 PST)

Creative Labs CT7240 PCI Video Decoder Card CT 7240 - eBay (item 300365890382 end time Mar-05-11 17:46:30 PST)

The first one is an old AGP graphics card for 55 dollars. The other is a Creative DVD decoder which I believe originally came in a kit with a DVD drive to make your computer into a DVD player about 10 years ago. I'm just surprised because it seems like this stuff won't be worth much at all. I've actually got both of these cards and other similar stuff (and older) and I've tried to sell some of it for much less than any other listings on eBay and no one buys it.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Cause their crazy is all I can think of!


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Most people put high prices on items in the hopes that someone will actually buy for that amount. However, unless you just want a bunch of working legacy computers around for a hobby or museum display, consumer electronics are essentially throwaway once their productive lifespan has been reached.

I've also noticed that there are quite a few less than honest computer repair shops that will charge unwary consumers as much to fix their obsolete systems as they would pay for new ones. A local teacher here had a repair shop recently charge him over three hundred dollars to install two RAM sticks in a 15-year-old Dell.

Edit: You literally cannot give away old working microwaves and CRT monitors -- I've tried for a year to get rid of the ones in my basement.


----------



## Seeno (Aug 21, 2011)

*Aha! I was just looking for the right spot for this post! *It must be Carma, man.

Since I picked up the Thrift shop habit I've cut my electronics, computer and misc. other appliance expenditures by about 90%. I started browsing these places with my daughters who _preferred _to do their clothes shopping there (go figure.) 

At first, I was a little uncomfortable even going in there (not that I'm wealthy or anything...you know what I mean. Since then my sound systems, computers, printers (_OMG! HP all-in-one printers for _ donated because the original owner didn't removed the protective tape from an ink cartridge!)[/I] I find well-known, quality brands, recent models and excellent condition for very few bucks and rarely have I been disappointed. When something didn't work out well I return it for a full refund with no questions asked. Since then I've even dressed up the ole wardrobe from there. Imagine a designer silk tie (retail $100.00) for $3.00 because some lawyer got it for Christmas and didn't think it would give the right impression in court: true story!) Once I bought two large grocery carts full of GOOD batteries with damaged or no package for $10.00. There were6 & 12V lead acid batts of several types, NiCad packs with chargers. (I didn't have to buy AAA, AA, C, D, & certain coin cells for five years.) I still have about 400 cordless phone battery packs which retail for 12 to 25 bucks at WalMart. Obviously, you won't find a bonanza like that every day. Once in a lifetime was enough for me!

In my area it's Goodwill/Easter Seals, Salvation Army and America's Thrift Stores. You may have others in your area.

Here's the catch! There is no tutorial for this strategy. You have to go there yourself, go to ALL the stores regularly, get to know the people who work there and be nice to them, let them know what kind of stuff you want, be willing to ask for a price cut if you think it's warranted, abide by their return policy and return anything that doesn't meet your expectations, inspect and clean all items thoroughly before use, don't try to take advantage of them, they aren't stupid, have fun, save bucks, spread the word.

Seeno


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Generally all places sell everything "as is", no returns.

BG


----------



## Seeno (Aug 21, 2011)

Really? The local ones I use, which is most of them, will accept returns provided you abide by the rules. You must return within the allowed time (2 weeks for electronics,) you must have the store register receipt and, of course, the item can't be obviously altered, misused or simply fraudulent. They do occasionally have people bring in stuff they didn't buy there, stuff they stole there OR stuff they picked out of the donation box on the way in. 

Also, the local interpretation of as is, is "if you find that an item doesn't work as the result of a hidden defect you may return it and be refunded the price you paid. But if you decide to keep it anyway you are NOT entitled to a discount." Then, again, they occasionally mark stuff "no return/no refund" on specific items.

_further for clarification: _I draw the line on repurposed items of a really, really personal nature such as shoes, underwear, socks and chewing gum. They all sell shoes but they really can't be properly sanitized for my use. I haven't actually seen any used undergarments socks but I've heard they show up sometimes. One of the three thrift "brands" launders all garments before selling. Another does not. The third I don't know. Also, and this is the final item on this post, these stores are an excellent source of leather for craft projects. You can buy leather belts, bags and even coats for nearly nothing. Of course you have to do a lot of cutting, etc. Just beware of items made in China. They produce synthetics that are so good, (right down to the feel and smell) that it's difficult to tell if it's leather or not without seeing the label. 


That wasn't exactly a quick reply, was it? 
 Seeno


----------

